# Need to make a slideshow and save to a thumb drive



## pkoryn (Mar 23, 2008)

I have Windows 7 and have used Windows Live Movie Maker numerous times to make a movie and burn it to a DVD. I also have Windows DVD Maker on my computer and which I have never used. My issue is I need to make a slideshow that would loop continuously for a niece's birthday party but her mother doesn't have a DVD player. She wants it on a thumb drive which she can plug directly into her TV. I was looking at Windows DVD Maker and like the options that they give you for the title page and how the finished product will look (seems like more options that Live Movie Maker has) and also it appears I could achieve the continuous loop desired. However, (and I'm not all that technically proficient so bear with me here) it seems like the only thing you can do using Windows DVD Maker is burn to a disc. I don't see any option to save the slideshow to my computer and then copy it over to a thumb drive. Am I just missing this - or is it not a function of this program? I'm assuming that I could do what I need (being able to save slideshow to computer and then copy to thumb drive) using Windows Live Movie Maker? Sure would appreciate any assistance you could offer.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I don't think you can use WMM or WDVDM to make a "continuous loop" show.
Do you really need Continuous .. or would about 2 hours be long enough ???

WDVDM can only burn a DVD and cannot output a "File" as you have found.
Have you tried sending the .wmv file from WMM to a flash and see if her TV will Play it ??
You may have to convert the wmv file to another format to play on the TV from a flash ...
most likely mp4.

What's the make of her TV ???? ... Read This


----------



## pkoryn (Mar 23, 2008)

Noyb - Thanks for confirming what I thought about WDVDM. I haven't attempted a "dry run" yet but if I find that the thumb drive won't play - how does one go about converting the wmv file to mp4?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You might try Pazera ... 
Have you tried making a DVD .. read the vob files off the DVD .. change the vob file extension to mpg ..
put on a flash and see if the TV will play it ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I had some time to play, and I was curious.
My last suggestion won't work in my new 4k smart TV ... 
The TV can't play the audio in a renamed vob file like a computer can ....
But do you need audio for your slide show ????
Just for fun, I tried one of my animated gif files in a flash and it won't work either.


----------



## pkoryn (Mar 23, 2008)

No - I don't need audio for the slideshow. I put together the slideshow and transferred the wmv file to thumb drive. I'll pass it along for them to try in their TV. Don't know what brand it is but will post back if it is successful. Appreciate your help!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

wmv plays in my new Samsung 4k TV .... But if that doesn't work for you ...
I also tried converting the wmv to a mp4 with .. Pazera's free video converter (64b)
And it also plays.


----------

